# Link auf die "lokale" Seite vom iframe



## nitram_duke (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
In der Mitte einer HTML Seite (test.html) befindet sich ein iframe. Aus diesem iframe möchte ich mittels <a href="#top of the page"> ganz oben auf die Seite springen. Ausserhalb des iframes ist es ganz einfach. Nur aus dem iframe heraus mit <a href="test.html#top of the page" target="_parent"> habe ich das Problem, dass die ganze Seite neu geladen wird.

Danke für jede Hilfe!
Cheers,
Nitram


----------



## nolly (30. Dezember 2004)

*Bemerkung*

Ich gehe, dass du etwas ähnliches wie diese hier geschreiben hast:

<p align="right"><a href="#top"><font face="Verdana" color="#000000" size="2">nach oben</font></a></p>

Also alle HP's, die ich besuche und ein Link "nach oben" ist wurde die Seite auch wieder frisch geladen, jedoch wesentlich schneller als mit einem normalen Link.


----------



## nitram_duke (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja, so was ähnliches. Aus dem iframe heraus genügt jedoch nicht ein <a href="#top">, sondern es muss auch die parent Seite angegeben werden, ansonsten sucht er den Anker #top im iframe!
Trotzdem, nur wenn ich aus dem iframe auf einen "lokalen" Anker springe wird die Seite neu geladen. Wenn ich innerhalb der "parent" Seite auf einen "lokalen" Anker springe wird sie nicht neu geladen.
Ich brauche eine Lösung, die es ermöglicht vom iframe auf einen "lokalen" Anker der "parent" Seite zu springen ohne das die Seite neu geladen wird.


----------

